# The Beard Thread



## The Beard (Jan 10, 2013)

POST YOUR GLORIOUS BEARDS 

I'm starting to like how full mine is getting:


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 10, 2013)

Not bad for an office drone;





I've actually grown it out to about 5 inches before(straightened length), but it made me look like a hobo and the tangles were terribly painful.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually don't think I have a recent picture of my beard. I should rectify that at some point!

Also:


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been doing the "close cropped" beard thing. Let it grow out a few weeks on-and-off over the last couple months but when it gets thick, it starts to make my face ache and even if it didn't, the whole "shape of my face" kind disappears and my chin looks like a horseshoe.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't have a beard because of work.


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been growing it out for about 6 months now. Who needs jobs anyway?


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 10, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I actually don't think I have a recent picture of my beard. I should rectify that at some point!
> 
> Also:




That toilet in the beginning is revolutionary! I have never witnessed a toilet with a button.


----------



## LeAwkwardOli (Jan 10, 2013)

I shaved a few weeks ago though...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 10, 2013)

dog-gone military...


I miss my beard


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 10, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> I've been growing it out for about 6 months now. Who needs jobs anyway?




Prancing Lady Boys without beards that's who. Gotta attract the women folk somehow I suppose. 


The douches.


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 10, 2013)

Sadly... this is the most beard I am able to muster.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2013)

I wanna grow a beard so Long I can tie it to my penis and masturbate by nodding.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 11, 2013)

These are both from October, and sadly, I don't have anything more recent that shows the beard very well, but here you go:


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 11, 2013)

1 Year exactly in this pic.


----------



## bannyd (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^ epic beard ^^^





my wife hates this beard with a passion


----------



## flexkill (Jan 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> 1 Year exactly in this pic.



Dude! That's like civil war beard....awesome!


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> 1 Year exactly in this pic.




GLORIOUS!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> 1 Year exactly in this pic.


Dude it'd take me forever to grow that.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> 1 Year exactly in this pic.


/thread. We're done here.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 11, 2013)

sweet christ MrMcSick, you look like some kind of 18th century philosopher/inventor/bear wrangler

all other beards in this thread have been rendered moot


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2013)

Bit longer now, and the girl has since groomed it lol. Still, scraggly FTW.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> 1 Year exactly in this pic.


Dude, you have aged well!


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 11, 2013)

Hahaha, its gone now though. My gram passed away in November and wanted me to get rid of it for her funeral, sooooooo. I so miss it though. Its nice to be able to eat and drink without it getting involved though lol.

here it is 1 yr 1 month and a half, the day I got rid of it.





Here I go on Halloween. Long hair was a wig.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 11, 2013)

No beard here but sideburns here. Had them for a year or so now but I trim them once every while because I don't feel like looking like Thomas H. Huxley.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 11, 2013)

"The Beard Thread" posted by "The Beard" 

Alas, I have no beard to contribute


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2013)

After seeing mrsicksick's beard there is no point of anyone else posting their own beard. Just give him some +rep and admit you are too weak yourself to ever grow such an epic beard


----------



## idunno (Jan 11, 2013)

HOW DID I MISS THIS???


Beard plus moustache, a month ago. Also making serial killer face


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 11, 2013)

My beard's the longest in the thread, and nobody's commented on it....weird


----------



## Nile (Jan 11, 2013)

This thread is glorious.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 13, 2013)

Kind of an old pic, it's bigger now, but same basic look.


----------



## bannyd (Jan 14, 2013)

you know who has a killer beard
the singer from BattleCross


----------



## idunno (Jan 14, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> My beard's the longest in the thread, and nobody's commented on it....weird




AHH i didnt even notice the braid that was there, just saw the unbraided portion. Great job man. extra points for it being red too!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna go shave now...


----------



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

idunno said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS???Beard plus moustache, a month ago. Also making serial killer face



Paul Waggoner, is that you's?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 15, 2013)

idunno said:


> AHH i didnt even notice the braid that was there, just saw the unbraided portion. Great job man. extra points for it being red too!



Braid, plus a dragon!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is the antithesis of me as a person. :'c


----------



## sage (Mar 10, 2013)

It's coming in nicely...


----------



## The Beard (Apr 10, 2013)

BUMP. Update on my beard!


----------



## Blitzie (Apr 10, 2013)

Not much of a beard compared to that ^ but this is what I got

Right after I started shaving my head too


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 10, 2013)

Been growing the chin bit out since New Years. It's kind of doubled in length off of my chin in the last month


----------



## EdgeC (Apr 10, 2013)

The wife has said an absolute and resoudning 'No' to me having a beard.

It makes listening to Amon Amarth so difficult.


----------



## Rook (Apr 10, 2013)

Do moustaches count? I get the feeling if I start a moustache thread I'll get merged. I have a beard too but it's far from spectacular.

The moustache has evolved somewhat recently, tactical waxing and a lack of trimming has taken it to a new level, pretty happy tbh.






NB I'm pulling a face here, I don't have a retarded mouth, it's the clearest mo pic though.


----------



## wlfers (Apr 10, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I wanna grow a beard so Long I can tie it to my penis and masturbate by nodding.



I could do this

edit to add a picture






this is me at the renaissance faire lol. The braids take some of the length away


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've grown it longer than this before, but I don't have any pictures when it was longer. I change my facial hair style a lot (unlike my hair style).


----------



## hairychris (Apr 12, 2013)

With our drummer's other half. Giggity action:


----------



## icos211 (Apr 12, 2013)

Soon.....










I had to shave for my last job. Now that I have relocated, it can resume.

This is 5 days in.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 13, 2013)

I moved my libraries around on photobucket and see that my pic is no longer here. New link.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 13, 2013)

Unfortunately,I have to keep my beard well groomed,these days,but here's the stache I was murdering with before the New year.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 14, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> I moved my libraries around on photobucket and see that my pic is no longer here. New link.



Great locks ya have there.

This is the most recent picture of myself that I have at the moment. This was the day before I left for NAMM in January. I'll report back soon!


----------



## crg123 (Jun 15, 2013)

How to shave your beard like a man....


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 15, 2013)

lost my beard to chemo last year (malignant melanoma), but its starting to come back in now, but I'm embarrassed to post up my pitiful little goatee


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 15, 2013)

Due to going to school and whatnot I've never been allowed to grow a beard or grow my hair long. Well now I'm finished school and I'm going to do both of those things for the first time. 
This is the most facial hair I've ever grown before having to shave. Also back then I probably couldn't have grown much of a beard anyways.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jun 15, 2013)

I finally stopped pussying out and shaving and now have 3 months of growth.

I will never go beardless again


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 16, 2013)

My school has a no-facial hair policy, shaved off my last beard 

Unlikely I'll shave from now until September though (2 weeks of school left), so excited to see what happens.


----------



## Curt (Jun 16, 2013)

I am actually growing my hair out for the first time since I was a sophomore in high school. Figure I should let the facial hair grow as well. Pics to come in a few weeks when my face isn't shaved. :3


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2013)

Beard had to come down to 1/4" for work.

RIP beard


----------



## -42- (Jun 16, 2013)

I knew I'd get depressed about my lack of facial hair if I entered this thread.

But I did it anyways.


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just shaved mine off in hopes of it growing in thicker and less patchy.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 17, 2013)

-42- said:


> I knew I'd get depressed about my lack of facial hair if I entered this thread.
> 
> But I did it anyways.



I'm not so much depressed because my lack of it. I mean, I'd love to have more, but I get depressed because it just sparkles in sunlight because it's what Swedes call rat-blonde  The most Scandinavian of all haircolours.

In the right lightning it's sexy as hell though, I have an amazing beard line. Rocking some Twilight stubble as we speak.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 17, 2013)

I wore a beard for 5 years and was pretty much celibate

shaved it and got laid in two weeks.

maybe the beard wasn't meant to be T_T


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 18, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> I can't have a beard because of work.



Looks like it's time for a new job.

I'm tired of having a short beard so I decided I'm growing mine out. Used to have a Lemmy, but I got tired of shaving the middle of it.

Also:


----------



## icos211 (Jun 19, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is around two months now 






Everyone loves it... except my former boss....


----------



## sage (Jun 19, 2013)

Mexi said:


> I wore a beard for 5 years and was pretty much celibate
> 
> shaved it and got laid in two weeks.
> 
> maybe the beard wasn't meant to be T_T



HAHA! I had a very similar experience with long hair. Once the hair went, I was in action central.

But, frankly, the only reason I really keep the beard is that Mrs. Sage really seems to like it.


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 19, 2013)

-42- said:


> I knew I'd get depressed about my lack of facial hair if I entered this thread.
> 
> But I did it anyways.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Carver (Jun 19, 2013)

oh i see you are all playing beards. mind if i join in?


im a manager at a bank. no really... i am. promise. you can have a beard and have a well paying career at the same time. my kinda world.


----------



## jbab (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone shampoo their beards? I love how it makes mine so soft!


----------



## Carver (Jun 19, 2013)

conditioner and shampoo man, its hair, it gets the same treatment as my noggin.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 19, 2013)

jbab said:


> Does anyone shampoo their beards? I love how it makes mine so soft!



shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Carver (Jun 19, 2013)

conditioner is better! i go on last and leave the hair silky and smooth!

Shampoo is better! i go on first and make the hair shiny and clean!

oh really fool?!?! REALLLLLYYY

Stop looking at me SWAN!


----------



## Carver (Jun 19, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> I moved my libraries around on photobucket and see that my pic is no longer here. New link.


 my new best friend.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 2, 2013)

We need more beards! Here's mine


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Murmel (Jul 3, 2013)

..how does it feel to have that much hair on your chin?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 3, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ..how does it feel to have that much hair on your chin?



Quite Viking, to be honest. But I'm going to go for a bit longer than this.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 3, 2013)

^
You're just a mere youngling compared to evenomedcky


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 3, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ^
> You're just a mere youngling compared to evenomedcky



Shut up, I'm working on it, I'm not even 20


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 3, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Shut up, I'm working on it, I'm not even 20



Age is no excuse.





age:18


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

envenomedcky said:


> Age is no excuse.
> 
> *dat beard*
> 
> age:18



But having a job that requires you to look a bit more decent than an axe murderer is quite the excuse, I think


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> But having a job that requires you to look a bit more decent than an axe murderer is quite the excuse, I think



But most serial killers look "normal" to blend in, SO IT IS YOU WHO LOOKS LIKE THE AXE MURDERER!!!!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

envenomedcky said:


> But most serial killers look "normal" to blend in, SO IT IS YOU WHO LOOKS LIKE THE AXE MURDERER!!!!!



Well, I can't really say I look normal  But I get your point.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

Murmel you need a


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 25, 2013)

Took some pictures today while preparing to re-braid it:












(that's 16", if you can't read the measuring tape)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 25, 2013)

Not much, but I like it well enough


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 26, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Took some pictures today while preparing to re-braid it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, that's awesome! 
I'm trying to get mine that long and 'splitting' it into two 'horns' or 'fangs'... I'll see if I can get a picture up of my sissy-beard when I get home.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 26, 2013)

I want to play, too!


----------



## kerouac (Dec 26, 2013)

On the way to Xmas brunch:


----------



## silent suicide (Jan 2, 2014)

Contribooting


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 2, 2014)

I just can't do the mustache thing no matter how hard I try, so I dunno if mine fully counts, but the rest of it is coming in pretty good.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 2, 2014)

not even sure if i already posted in this...


----------



## Bodes (Jan 2, 2014)

From Jan '08.






Went to grow an beard last month, got sick of it and reverted back to the goatee, which I have rocked since about '04.


----------



## boroducci (Jan 3, 2014)

heh


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn it, I hate you all so much . 23 and can't fully grow facial hair. I can only grow a chin patch and a really meager soul patch, which I do keep and take care of anyway; I like to show whatever I can of my manhood . Cheeks look like actual whiskers, and sideburns and neck are very uneven, so I shave those down. I can't even do a goatee. It's all been getting more dense and populated over the years though, so hopefully I'll get there some day.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jan 5, 2014)

OK,this disappeared on Christmas afternoon,but none the less....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 7, 2014)

Reviving this thread to show off my "IDGAF Beard." It's the perfect way to show that I more or less gave up on personal grooming.  This is about 3 months of growth now actually now that I realize it:






I call this my trapdoor:






And twirling it a little for some added hipster effect:






I'm at my wits end with the moustache, though. Impossible to drink things out of a glass or anything with an open top because it soaks up everything like a f**king sponge.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 7, 2014)

I posted this elsewhere on this site. 2 month beard. 






I wish my mustache was a little more full and not blonde (actually considering dyeing it), but not bad for age 19 if I do so myself. Also trying to keep the scraggle down but I don't have a real beard trimmer.


----------



## asher (Oct 14, 2014)

So this is what happens when I forget to bring my razor on a long weekend vacation. Haven't shaved since Thursday.

This is also why I stay clean shaven. Not only do I not have the face for facial hair but it doesn't come in enough anyway.







Though I'm curious. Guys who stay clean shaven, what are you using for razors and any extra aftershave thing?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 14, 2014)

Before I stopped shaving and grew my man fuzz I used a Philips-Norelco electric razor. Much easier than cream and razor shaving, IMO. My dad is using the most basic (2 blade) Dollar Shave Club razors and loves them, though, if you like cream and razor shaving.


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 17, 2014)

I can't believe I missed this thread


----------



## vilk (Oct 17, 2014)

So the other day I was talking to this dude about his beard and he was going on about "beard oil"

Do you guys use beard oil? My beard is kinda itchy. I think I need some beard oil. But I was at walgreens the other day and I didn't see anything like that...

What's some good beard oil?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 17, 2014)

vilk said:


> So the other day I was talking to this dude about his beard and he was going on about "beard oil"
> 
> Do you guys use beard oil? My beard is kinda itchy. I think I need some beard oil. But I was at walgreens the other day and I didn't see anything like that...
> 
> What's some good beard oil?



Beard oil is more of a leave-in conditioner. Makes it soft and takes down the scraggle. May help with itchiness but I started using it after I passed the itchy phase. I know BeardBrand makes some. But at roughly $20/oz it's very expensive imo. I just rub some coconut oil in my beard, same stuff without the fragrance oils in it essentially (think they actually use Jojoba Oil or something for the base oil and add fragrance oils purely for smell). So if you can find Jojoba oil that would be best. 

To apply, rub a small amount in your hands and rub on your beard and skin from which the beard grows out of, preferably after showering when the beard is damp. Again, use a SMALL amount so you beard doesn't get greasy. I cup one hand and use a pool a little smaller than a dime.


----------



## asher (Oct 17, 2014)

Do any of you guys use aftershave to keep stratchiness burning down? I basically can't shave in the morning if I'm fencing that night or my face will be on fire from the mask and sweat


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 17, 2014)

I use Head and Shoulders 2 in 1 with almond oil. Keeps the itchy flakes skin in control


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 17, 2014)

I have never heard of beard oil and honestly thought Vilk was messing with us (was gonna ask if it's next to the headlight fluid and elbow grease). I learned something new today.



asher said:


> Do any of you guys use aftershave to keep stratchiness burning down? I basically can't shave in the morning if I'm fencing that night or my face will be on fire from the mask and sweat


I found aftershave to be absolutely terrible at keeping the burn down after a shave. The alcohol in it just dries out your skin, and near as I can tell it's to smell nice or clean out the small cuts? When I used to shave clean I would use either some kind of men's moisturizing cream (because I'm manly...) like Nivea or one that's specifically used for after a shave. The important thing I guess is that it hydrates your skin. Then again I can't find a way to not make shaving feel like I'm rubbing a cheese grater on my neck. Beard trimmer and laziness ftw.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 17, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I have never heard of beard oil and honestly thought Vilk was messing with us (was gonna ask if it's next to the headlight fluid and elbow grease). I learned something new today.



Lol yeah everyone gives me strange looks when I talk about it. But it's pretty legit. Keeps everything moisturized really.


----------



## Dayviewer (Oct 23, 2014)

Some epic beards going on here guys!

Here's me:






Photo was acutally taken by a professional photographer who is working on a series about well, men with beards


----------



## crg123 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm just starting to grow mine out for the first time - I'm 3 months is in but I shave it down alot since it seems to grow really unevenly - speed wise. I'll take a photo when I get home. 

I want to figure out how to let it grow out without looking like a tumble weed


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Henri & Claude beard oil to slick mine down and moisturize. It works well, but it's not something I use every day, because it gets too oily and feels dirty.





Also, my beard looks like a beard for the first time in my life. I guess you could say that means things are going well in my life.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 23, 2014)

crg123 said:


> I want to figure out how to let it grow out without looking like a tumble weed



Beard oil every day or two and comb at least once a day. I oil it after I shower and comb it to get the knots out.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't know we had this. I dig on beard threads. It's manly and classes up the board. 

Random shot to humiliate a friend:



BeardofDoom by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

And me with the Dark Knight last wknd in Vegas:



Batman! by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 26, 2014)

^ Holy beards, Batman!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 27, 2014)

The irony of this thread; talking like a bunch of women, but about beards. Moisturizing, oils, grooming....lol 




ps Im a beard groomer.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 27, 2014)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> The irony of this thread; talking like a bunch of women, but about beards. Moisturizing, oils, grooming....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you gotta take care of your beard for it to look nice, then you get chicks. I'd say getting laid is pretty manly.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2014)

Only a child does not keep his most important features in order. Proper beard grooming is alpha.


----------



## Svava (Nov 11, 2014)

Gentlemen this is The Beard Thread.

This is THE thread regarding BEARDS.

This is a thread for men.

Powerful men. 

This is a thread to discuss BEARDS.

You will capitalize The Beard Thread properly when discussing The Beard Thread in The Beard Thread.

You will come here to discuss BEARDS. 

You will post images of powerful, manly BEARDS.

You will make comments about the many uses of BEARDS.

Pencil cases are for women. MEN HAVE BEARDS.






A pikachu with a BEARD is called a Charizard.

A water pistol with a BEARD is called an AK-47.

Add a BEARD to a moped and you get an Austin Martin.

When a squirrel takes the step and grows a BEARD, he becomes a tiger.

Chuck Norris has a BEARD.



Gentlemen, this is The Beard Thread.

It has begun.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 11, 2014)

RAAAWRRGGGG! Ridiculous manly beard pose....(in wife beater work from home attire)


----------



## Svava (Nov 11, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> RAAAWRRGGGG! Ridiculous manly beard pose....(in wife beater work from home attire)





BEARD rep duly credited .


----------



## Svava (Nov 11, 2014)

Image didn't post in OP.

Hate phone.

BEARD.

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 11, 2014)

This already exists: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/223913-beard-thread.html


----------



## Svava (Nov 11, 2014)

Well there go my plans for the day.

AFK stroking beard.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Nov 11, 2014)

The statements listed below are 100% correct


----------



## Svava (Nov 11, 2014)

Excellent one XD!

This thread is the better beard thread IMO ;0


----------



## jbab (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys want beard, here's a beard (which happens to be mine)


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 12, 2014)

jbab said:


> You guys want beard, here's a beard (which happens to be mine)


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 12, 2014)

Beard thread? Yes please! 

Here's me.


----------



## jbab (Nov 12, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


>



Thank you kind stranger


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 15, 2014)

This was me in Sweden last winter.


----------



## Noxon (Nov 15, 2014)

This is my most current beard picture... Boxer and cat were later sacrificed to my beard to help with my metal credibility.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 15, 2014)

My feeble beard. Coming up on 4 months. Since my last pic I went to the barber and he took down the sides to a 6 and left the chin, which I'm liking. Still not Jim Root or Aaron Kaufman status, which is the goal.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm...my contribution...


----------



## crg123 (Nov 25, 2014)

First timer here, never really have grown my beard past stubble before but here we are:










The photos make my cheek hairs look thinner than they are. They are compared thinner compared to the rest but not balding like it looks here haha


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 25, 2014)

Everybody's got to start somewhere and that's not too shabby man!


----------



## crg123 (Dec 9, 2014)

My beards getting so long. When I comb it out I feel like: http://www.theleek.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/that-little-spitter-dude.gif


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 18, 2014)

This is the first time I've ever grown it out this long (not terribly surprising considering I'm 18 but still).


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 18, 2014)

Episode VI: Return of the Beard:


----------



## crg123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Update from last time, not really any longer since I just trimmed it but definitely fuller.


----------

